# Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011



## Ostseestipper (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Mefo-Schonzeit in MV nähert sich ihrer wichtigsten Phase, ... dem Ende :q,
Bis dahin stehen die Dorsche #aganz oben auf der Speisekarte.
Nach den Erfolgen im November, freue ich mich schon auf Eure Dezember-Berichte.|bla:

Viel Erfolg
Gruß Mark


----------



## OssiHWI (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

hier passiert doch nicht mehr viel. Ab 15. jage ich wieder die Mefos - zum Glück....#h


----------



## Keule1988 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

  naja ich habe die letzte Zeit ganz gut gefangen in der Lübecker Bucht XD


----------



## jannisO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> naja ich habe die letzte Zeit ganz gut gefangen in der Lübecker Bucht XD




Beweise wollen wa sehen |wavey:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



jannisO schrieb:


> *Beweise wollen wa sehen *|wavey:



rrrrrichtig #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



jannisO schrieb:


> Beweise wollen wa sehen |wavey:


glaube mir, er will euren neid nicht wecken :m


----------



## OssiHWI (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

wer wird denn hier neidisch werden...#q Also ich nicht....#c


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> wer wird denn hier neidisch werden...#q Also ich nicht....#c



die dinger sind so scheißgroß bei uns zur zeit da brauchst du ein weitwinkelobjektiv |bigeyes:q


----------



## Ostseestipper (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

|bigeyes ... im Notfall könnt ihr ja von der Steilküste runter fotografieren... 

Bilder sind das Salz in der Suppe. Laß uns sabbern...!!!

Gruß Mark


----------



## jannisO (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> glaube mir, er will euren neid nicht wecken :m




das würde ich auch nicht wollen. bin nur etwa 7 mal pro jahr oben. es ist einfach nur schön an der ostsee zu fischen. um so mehr erfreut mich jedes posting von anderen personen.
also seit gegrüßt alle #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



jannisO schrieb:


> das würde ich auch nicht wollen. bin nur etwa 7 mal pro jahr oben. es ist einfach nur schön an der ostsee zu fischen. um so mehr erfreut mich jedes posting von anderen personen.
> also seit gegrüßt alle #h



was für ein schönes unkompliziertes posting.....danke |wavey:


----------



## Rhöde (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Ich hoffe das ist auch unkompliziert .

Bei morgentlichem Schmuddelwetter haben sich zwei fette Dorsche an meinem Møre Silda verschluckt.
Für dieses Schmuddelwetter sind sie ja auch immer zu haben.
Drei kleine Grönis schwimmen wieder. Die Eltern dürfen hoffentlich auch bald wieder fressen.
Bis denne !


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist auch unkompliziert .
> 
> Bei morgentlichem Schmuddelwetter haben sich zwei fette Dorsche an meinem Møre Silda verschluckt.
> Für dieses Schmuddelwetter sind sie ja auch immer zu haben.
> ...



Petri.......auf den haben die bei mir auch gebissen#6


----------



## Ostseestipper (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

@Rhöde: Dickes Petri, super Erfolg. #6

Ich war heute morgen mit trethupe unterwegs. Als es langsam heller wurde, waren die Netze, ca. 200-300m vorm Ufer auch zu sehen.

Gebissen hat es trotzdem. Ich kann aber leider nicht sagen was #c, klingt komisch ... is´aber so. Bin gerade schön beim Einkurbeln, als es wie ein Hammer in die Rute schlägt und sofort Schnur nimmt |bigeyes. Ich dachte: booooaaaaahhhh.
Kurz danach war auch schon Schluß. Nachdem einige Meter Schnur, langsam und beständig, raus waren und sich mein Gegenüber dabei seitwärts bewegte, stand alles still.
Schnur loslassen, ziehen, nichts half. Habe mein unbekanntes Gegenüber leider nicht mal gesehen. Trethupe und ich vermuten einen rieeesigen (oder ungünstig gehakten) Dorsch der die Schnur hinter einem Stein geklemmt hat. Davon gab es dort genug. Für Mefo oder Lachs ging die Flucht etwas zu träge.
Trethupe hat dann als Alibi für uns noch einen End-Fünfziger Dorsch gefangen.

War wieder schön.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Rhöde (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Ja sauber #6. Dito Petri euch.

Dein erstklassiges, diesmal nicht verzaubertes, Drillerlebnis beschreibt im Ansatz die Flucht eines meiner Dorsche der ja immerhin auch schon die 70 'er Marke kratzte. Der hat auch Schnur genommen wie ein gaaaaanz Großer. So wie Du das beschreibst war es ein richtiger, richtiger, richtiger Brummer.
Vielleicht kommen ja dieses Jahr noch so 'n paar Überraschungen raus.
Wünsch ich euch/uns jedenfalls :q.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Ja, das denke ich auch. Meist sind die Brummen träge, aber manchmal fliehen sie dann doch. Nicht wild, aber kräftig, und das kann bei einem guten Dorsch schon mal in die Bremse gehen ...

Petri jedenfalls auch zum "kleinen Bruder"


----------



## schl.wetterangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

War vor kurzem auch mal mit dem Belly raus bin so gegen 14Uhr raus und hab bis zur Dämmerung gefischt gab 8 gute Leos 50-60cm (standen aber sehr tief so um die 8-10m)
Entschuldigt die Bildqualität war dunkel und mit dem Handy aufgenommen.
gr Andreas


----------



## OssiHWI (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Ich war heute morgen auch los. 8 - 11 Uhr Mecklenburger Bucht. Aber keine Schwanzflosse zu sehen....Montag geht`s weiter....:vik:


----------



## Rhöde (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Oh ha, dann hätten wir uns ja unter Umständen kleine Papierschiffchen zuschicken können :q.
Bei mir war auch keine Schwanzflosse zu sehen, dafür aber zu spüren :c.

Petri dem "Bellybootkapitän" #6.


----------



## küstenheini (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Ich war heut von 13:30-16:30 in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs und habe mir schön den Wind um die Ohren pusten lassen.
Nachdem ca. 2 Std. nix passierte, sind innerhalb von fünf Minuten 2 Leos eingestiegen. (beide mitte fünfzig)
Hatte noch kurz den 3. dran, aber der wollte dann doch nicht mit am Galgen 
Das bild is leider sehr schlecht, war schon dunkel und musste mit dem Auto anleuchten |supergri


----------



## schl.wetterangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Das bild is leider sehr schlecht, war schon dunkel und musste mit dem Auto anleuchten |supergri[/QUOTE]

genau so ist auch mein Bild entstanden.

einen schönen 3 Advent


----------



## laxvän (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Und da ich solch schlechten Bilder nicht einstellen wollte , habe ich von meinem 51er, der heute Morgen in Kiel mit zum Essen wollte, gar kein Bild gemacht.#q


----------



## OssiHWI (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Ich war heute morgen auch wieder unterwegs.

1x 55cm durfte mit nach Hause....:vik:


----------



## Tino (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Schöner Fisch#6 und petri Heil.

Ich komm vielleicht nächste Woche los wenn ich endlich meine neue Wathose und Watschuhe habe.
Bin schon richtig hibbelig...


----------



## DerAALXL (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Schöner Dorsch, dickes Petri


----------



## Rhöde (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen auch wieder unterwegs.
> 
> 1x 55cm durfte mit nach Hause....:vik:


 

#6. Sauber ! Lass ihn Dir mal wieder schmecken.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Petri Ossi.

Wie gesagt, meld dich einfach.#6


----------



## Ostseestipper (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

@Ossi: sauber, geht ja auch ohne Sturm :q... Petri #6

@Rhöde: so wie ich Ossi kenne, waren die Filet´s zum Mittag schon in der Pfanne.

Wird Zeit das ich auch mal wieder loskomme.

Bis bald

Mark


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen auch wieder unterwegs.
> 
> 1x 55cm durfte mit nach Hause....:vik:


 
grins... jaja, gleich nach hause und sofort verspeisen, damit man gleich wieder los kann... und? wo warst dieses mal???

Petri natürlich auch von mir....


----------



## OssiHWI (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Dezember 2011*

immer die gleiche Stelle, mal klappt es mal klappt es nicht. Heute morgen musste ich einen schwimmen lassen, der noch nen bißchen wachsen darf. Ab morgen werd ich mich wohl in anderen Ecken umschauen da an dieser Stelle wohl am Wochenende ne mittelschwere Völkerwanderung stattfinden wird. Ich mag es nicht wenn, wenn man mich so durch`s Wasser drängelt. Aber vielleicht überleg ich es mir auch noch mal...na mal schauen wohin der Wind mich trägt....

#hOssi


----------

